# Why do LED flashlights need a solid state chip board to operate?



## Grahamione (Apr 6, 2011)

In regular flashlights it is just a contact from the bulb to the bateries. what dose the solid state do to the light to make the bulb brighter?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Grahamione said:


> In regular flashlights it is just a contact from the bulb to the bateries. what dose the solid state do to the light to make the bulb brighter?


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Go to a website for sparkys


----------

